# xbox360. Customer service



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

My son has a problem with his xbox360

it keeps scratching the discs...... without being moved i might add making them unreadable 

So he phoned them up . After a heated argument they told him it was company policy not to replace Faulty Xbox360 and they hung up on him  

I told him after looking on the web site that 1% of all xbox360 owners have this problem ..

With no luck there i told him to have a word with Woolworths where he bought it .. bring it back tomorrow they said and we will replace it just like that...( yesterday was a bank holiday )


Good old UK sals of goods act 

10/10 for Woolworths:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: 


0/10 for Xbox360 support:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: 

Anyone else have a problem like this ???


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Thats a pretty common problem with the XBox. Microsoft is running scared. I think that someone said that the box orientation is important. Do a Google.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Do I hear..."Class Action Law Suit" !!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, Microsoft's Console support is pretty useless.

I've had problems with them in the past also.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

What makes me laugh even though my son told them he was returning it to the shop they have sent a UPS van round TWICE to pick it up


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Blackmirror said:


> What makes me laugh even though my son told them he was returning it to the shop they have sent a UPS van round TWICE to pick it up


*LOL. *

Microsoft sent the van, yes?   

You should really type up the story and send it to a new company or something -- that's hilarious!


----------

